# Central American Hardwoods



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

I figured this would be the right spot to post this question:

I'm currently in Central America for a few weeks. Any suggestions for wood that I may want to try to get my hands on. Shipping isn't an issue, as long as I keep the material decent sized. 

I tried asking around about purpleheart but the locals have never seen or heard of it. Probably doesn't find a lot of use in this area.

Also material costs are kinda high here. An actual sized 2x4x96 runs about $8.00 USD equivalent a stick.

The wood would be put aside for any random projects, such as jewelry boxes, cutting boards, art frames, etc. not planning on doing any large furniture or anything requiring a tremendous quantity of BF.

Thanks, and looking forward to any suggestions!


----------



## diywoodworker (Jul 27, 2011)

I am a huge fan of black poison wood, or chechen. It's called black poison wood because of the poison ivy-like effects of the freshly cut wood. Once the wood is dry though, it's really pretty stuff.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would get anything you have never herd of or cant get here. Chances are if you have never herd of it, no one around here has herd of it so you would have a rare chunk of wood that you could probably sell of a good buck.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Honduras Mahogany?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

You may want to check to see if you can bring raw forest products out of the country, sometimes wood is only allowed out of a country in a carving or bowl not in raw form.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

In agreement with logger. 

You might also have trouble looking for a specific wood as I can imagine the names we have for wood here is not what it's called in it's native range. That's even true in the U.S. Ask someone for Osage Orange and they might not know what it is. Ask them for Hedge (or a couple of other names) and they might know exactly what you're talking about. It just depends on where you are and who you're talking to.

Have a good trip!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Honduran rosewood, yukatan rosewood, camatillo rosewood, & katalox are all from central America. If you are close to the west coast, look for cocobolo.

forgot about zircote, very common in central America and a utilitarian wood used for building, and tools. Bocote, too.


----------



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

Got a couple of local boards yesterday, two pieces that are about 6" wide and 12/4 or 16/4 thick by about 6' in length, two more boards that are about 12" wide and 5/4 thick by about 6' long. This stuff feels very dense and is very heavy, this stuff is all freshly cut and very wet.

I'll post pics when I get a chance. Hopefully someone can ID the type from photos.

The locals call this wood concosta or concoste wood.

Thanks!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I am 95% sure I can identify for you if you have good pics. My bread & butter is exotic hardwoods. Unfortunately I know them better than I do our domestics.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Watch out that you don't pick up anything on the appendix. I was stopped at customs when coming back from South America and had to explain where I got my rosewood for my pens. But I think if you get anything you've never heard of you'll probably be okay.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*ziricote*

Have you priced ziricote lately? If you can get that sent over, it will fetch much money in the states.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Fsucraigk said:


> Got a couple of local boards yesterday, two pieces that are about 6" wide and 12/4 or 16/4 thick by about 6' in length, two more boards that are about 12" wide and 5/4 thick by about 6' long. This stuff feels very dense and is very heavy, this stuff is all freshly cut and very wet.
> 
> I'll post pics when I get a chance. Hopefully someone can ID the type from photos.
> 
> ...


 Possibly Enterolobium cyclocarpum called ear tree, and monkey pod and many other names it is the national tree of Costa Rica.. Dark redish brown in color heavy when wet quite light wen dry. If it is, it will dry quickly with no warpage and very little checking.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

That wood looks a lot like cedro, Spanish cedar. Cedro is more orange/red, though. I bought some in Cosumel a few years ago. Beautiful slabs you have there.


----------

